# Critical Care Documentation



## AB87 (Jul 27, 2011)

What if a Doctor documents "30mins of Critical Care not including chest x-rays". I know that chest x-rays are bundled but they still want to charge! I just want to double check and make sure im not missing anything or crazy lol. It just didnt sound right to me. Any advice would be helpful. I've only done only 2 cases of CC time.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, that is odd documentation. Usually, I see, "30 minutes of critical care time not including separately reportable services." 

Here is a link to ACEP's critical care FAQs:

http://www.acep.org/Content.aspx?id=30466


----------

